# Monroe (Ann Arbor) THANKS Paul & Ann & Crew and Congrats!



## bashton (May 1, 2022)

Just wanted to take a minute to express my sincere appreciation to Paul and Ann Kleppert and everyone else who is or has been involved with the Ann Arbor and now the Monroe Bicycle show and swap.

This is an event I have participated in for over 20 years now and always look forward to. Being a show owner/promoter myself, I know what it takes and how much goes on behind the scenes. As Paul and Ann step aside, it is my hope that everyone takes a minute to thank them and acknowledge their dedication, and for allowing us all to be a part of a truly outstanding event.

Wishing them the very best in the future and as always, hope the future is happy, healthy and bright for both of you and all of your awesome crew.

And of course...Congratulations!

Bashton


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2022)

Paul and Anne are great people. The bicycle hobby owes them a big thank you.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 1, 2022)

It takes people like Paul and Ann plus others to keep this great Hobby alive and Well …Thanks for all you Do 
🇺🇸


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2022)

Huge appreciation!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 1, 2022)

Big shout out to @sm2501 @Dave Stromberger and @TWBikesnstripes for putting the 40 year appreciation sign together.


----------



## sm2501 (May 1, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Big shout out to @sm2501 @Dave Stromberger and @TWBikesnstripes for putting the 40 year appreciation sign together.



Let’s not forget @bicyclebones  and @markivpedalpusher !


----------



## drglinski (May 1, 2022)

They did a great job.  As for me I really enjoyed Monroe 100% better than AA, the fairgrounds.    The venue was SO much better than AA.    Hope to do it again next year! Thanks for putting on a great show.


----------



## jammer (May 1, 2022)

Thanks again Paul and Ann, your the best, we just made it home about an hour ago, loved the new venue and really loved our swap space. Hope and I thank you for putting on a great show.


----------



## pkleppert (May 1, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Big shout out to @sm2501 @Dave Stromberger and @TWBikesnstripes for putting the 40 year appreciation sign together.



A very heartfelt "THANK YOU" to each of you from Annie and I for this very carefully created and well kept secret. we understand that you were all quite relieved that it had not been "dated" when it began it's journey to completion.  Our son Brian (pictured) was born two weeks before our first show.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 1, 2022)

Thank you so very much Paul and Ann .What a fantastic bike show swap meet 5 stars,,,,,the new location is great,,again thanks for the great time cant wait for the next one


----------



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

bashton said:


> Just wanted to take a minute to express my sincere appreciation to Paul and Ann Kleppert and everyone else who is or has been involved with the Ann Arbor and now the Monroe Bicycle show and swap.
> 
> This is an event I have participated in for over 20 years now and always look forward to. Being a show owner/promoter myself, I know what it takes and how much goes on behind the scenes. As Paul and Ann step aside, it is my hope that everyone takes a minute to thank them and acknowledge their dedication, and for allowing us all to be a part of a truly outstanding event.
> 
> ...



Step aside? Someone else is taking it over?


----------



## sculver (May 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Huge appreciation!
> 
> View attachment 1617573



Nice looking award!


----------



## alexander55 (May 2, 2022)

Add my thanks to the list as well.  I had an absolute blast.  Loved the venue.  And what a great crowd turned out.  Congratulations Paul and Annie.


----------



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

Here’s another take on the venue change.  It rained Saturday night. There were a few soft spots but I didn’t see a lick of standing water at Monroe.   In AA it would have been everywhere.  Monroe has pavement and newer buildings.  Cleaner buildings too.  The vendor spots were 3-4 times as big at Monroe as AA and there was plenty of room to expand if needed.  Restrooms were more updated and more of them.  I saw fair staff actively cleaning them throughout the day.  That meant a lot that the fair board was invested in ensuring we had a good show.  I never saw that in AA.  100% Monroe was a better venue and made for a better show.  

I thought the show bike area could have been bigger though.  It seemed a bit cramped and not all were able to really fit in to be displayed easily.


----------



## koolbikes (May 2, 2022)

A Really Big "THANK YOU" to Paul & Annie and an even Bigger "Thank You" for their years of keeping this Growing !
The 40th Year at a New and Improved Venue, for those that missed it, it was HUGE !
Next Year will be different without Paul & Annie's leadership but the new leader in charge Nick Avina should have no problem keeping it Growing ! ,,, as he is a seasoned veteran of running Swap Meets.

We have addressed the problem with the Show Area "size" and next year it will be improved, keep in mind there has not been a "SHOW" in two years and we were amazed at the turnout.

Looking Forward to Next Year ! ... Even Bigger & Better !


----------



## John Gailey (May 2, 2022)

Am I missing the thread that show images from this event?  Thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2022)

John Gailey said:


> Am I missing the thread that show images from this event?  Thanks



I started a Saturday thread but I don't think anyone did it for Sunday.  We all lost steam.  It is exhausting getting heaps of messages from folks asking prices on bikes and parts.  I am just posting pictures of cool things to entertain the folks across the country; I enjoy seeing swaps pictures others post so just trying to give back.  With 99% of the stuff I post, I have no idea how much it costs or who owns it.  It is not cool when the folks at home expect the people who post images to be their personal swap concierge...


----------



## Son of Paul (May 3, 2022)

Thank You!!! It was a great meet.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I started a Saturday thread but I don't think anyone did it for Sunday.  We all lost steam.  It is exhausting getting heaps of messages from folks asking prices on bikes and parts.  I am just posting pictures of cool things to entertain the folks across the country; I enjoy seeing swaps pictures others post so just trying to give back.  With 99% of the stuff I post, I have no idea how much it costs or who owns it.  It is not cool when the folks at home expect the people who post images to be their personal swap concierge...



This is why I no longer post pics the day of because the same thing would happen with my phone blowing up about stuff long gone or me being the middleman in a deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2022)

John Gailey said:


> Am I missing the thread that show images from this event?  Thanks











						Monroe 2022 photos and discussion | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Photos of Monroe that weren't of any day but Sunday and not necessarily what you bought.  I only have a few.




					thecabe.com


----------



## TieDye (May 4, 2022)

Rich and I had a great time at Memory Lane on Thursday and Monroe on Sunday. The Monroe location is awesome, and we look forward to the next gathering at both venues. And, we look forward to Royal Oak too.  See you guys then!
Deb & Rich


----------



## pkleppert (May 5, 2022)

drglinski said:


> Here’s another take on the venue change.  It rained Saturday night. There were a few soft spots but I didn’t see a lick of standing water at Monroe.   In AA it would have been everywhere.  Monroe has pavement and newer buildings.  Cleaner buildings too.  The vendor spots were 3-4 times as big at Monroe as AA and there was plenty of room to expand if needed.  Restrooms were more updated and more of them.  I saw fair staff actively cleaning them throughout the day.  That meant a lot that the fair board was invested in ensuring we had a good show.  I never saw that in AA.  100% Monroe was a better venue and made for a better show.
> 
> I thought the show bike area could have been bigger though.  It seemed a bit cramped and not all were able to really fit in to be displayed easily.


----------



## pkleppert (May 5, 2022)

Definitely addressing the show bike area for next year.  PK


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2022)

pkleppert said:


> Definitely addressing the show bike area for next year.  PK



Thanks Paul for everything you and Annie do.  The show was fabulous and I love the new venue!
Not to be negative but maybe consider some fresh blood as judges for the bikes?  Some great bikes took prizes but it is sad to see shiny-flash win over authenticity.


----------



## koolbikes (May 7, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thanks Paul for everything you and Annie do.  The show was fabulous and I love the new venue!
> Not to be negative but maybe consider some fresh blood as judges for the bikes?  Some great bikes took prizes but it is sad to see shiny-flash win over authenticity.



Are you referring to the Classic Bicycle Award ?, because Show Bicycles are peoples choice.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> Are you referring to the Classic Bicycle Award ?, because Show Bicycles are peoples choice.



Nope, the one with the actual judges.  The Classic Bicycle Award winner was very  merited and a beautiful submission.


----------



## pkleppert (May 7, 2022)

The CBY averages about 6-8 judges each year. 

If you have a Classic entered in the CBY, then you can't be a judge for that year, so the judges are not always the same. 

Personally, I never know who the judges are and it's best I don't know. I do however, truly enjoy presenting the awards.

Since our inception of CBY in 1998, to encourage collectors to present rare bicycles that most people would NEVER see, the entry fee is still only $10 

Usually there's an average of maybe 10 bicycles entered in CBY. 

So Annie and I have personally contributed over $15,000 in awards just so we and thousands of collectors could see these incredible bikes in person.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2022)

I've judged before but I usually have a bike entered so that takes me out most years. Like Paul said bikes you would never see before. Among the entrants this year were an 1898 Schwinn (me), the shaft drive Robin which won best preserved, the nearly mint '40 Ranger, the best known dual suspension Comet (Monark Five Bar), a nicely restored Monark Wingbar, I believe a restored Miss America, a really nice original '41 Autocycle, and the somewhat controversial restored Harley Davidson and others. Visit Paul's website for a virtual bicycle who's who of previous entrants/winners. V/r Shawn


----------

